# African Violet 'B-Man's Etna'



## Lanmark (Jan 15, 2012)

African Violet 'B-Man's Etna' -- This one is exceptionally sparkly, and the leaves' burgundy undersides are beautiful too. The official description states: "Single medium pink ruffled pansy/purple fantasy. Medium green, spooned, quilted, ruffled. Standard."


----------



## gonewild (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2012)

cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm onboard with this. 
Mark, how did you acquire?


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 15, 2012)

Clark said:


> I'm onboard with this.
> Mark, how did you acquire?



I purchased it last year from David of Blue Mountain Violets in West Virginia. I particularly like this variety because I find it much easier to manage than many other varieties. I have some other favorite varieties including but not limited to _'Precious Pink'_ , _'Wrangler's Pink Patches'_, _'Kev's Heavenly Star'_ (which is seen in the background of the above photo), and _'Buckeye Cranberry Sparkler'_. Still, I like _'B-Man's Etna'_ best!

Lately I've considered getting into growing some of the Petrocosmeas. Some of them are even fragrant! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been having more success with AVs lately. They're awfully pretty when they bloom well. This one is very nice.


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Mark!
After the thaw, we will be shopping.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh wow! I like that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2012)

That's sweet, Mark! You have interesting plants.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 15, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 16, 2012)

Very cool fantasy speckling!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2012)

:rollhappy: love the description, it would be a bit hard to describe, I'd have to say splashes but fantasy speckles has a ring to it! I'm partial to the variegated leaf varieties!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 17, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: love the description, it would be a bit hard to describe, I'd have to say splashes but fantasy speckles has a ring to it! I'm partial to the variegated leaf varieties!


The term "fantasy" is part of the accepted, official terminology used by the AVSA in plant characteristic descriptions and judging. 
_'Precious Pink'_ and _'Wrangler's Pink Patches'_ are two of my favorite variegated leaf varieties. _'Buckeye Cranberry Sparkler'_ has leaf variegation too. :clap:


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 19, 2012)

That's gorgeous! African Violets were my first love, & I will always love them...


----------

